# AMAZING VIDEO! >>> Ken Block



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Ken Block of DC Shoes doing some gymkhana practice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs-jAImScms


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That was pretty damn good .Be nice to see the tyres after that


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

stealth said:


> That was pretty damn good .Be nice to see the tyres after that


HAHA! What tires!


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

awsome! i can drive like that (honest) lol


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

mirrorman said:


> awsome! i can drive like that (honest) lol


You trained Ken didn't you? Lol


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

lol every thing he knows! have you seen the vid of him jumping the impreza in the dessert?


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

mirrorman said:


> lol every thing he knows! have you seen the vid of him jumping the impreza in the dessert?


Tep! All amazing stuff that's for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats was crazy.

Is he the guy that done that snowboarding video. Where he was hitting all the jumps in his car?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

yup. and the one that jumped his car 171 feet, he owns or co-owns DC shoes so his $$ is easy to spend replacing cars if he breaks them :chuckle:

he will be at Tallpines rally i hear, hopefully ill be there to watch him go at it.


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

that wasnt ken block that was me


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Well that'S some crazy driving, no doubt. But I wouldn't have wondered if he had kicked the car after he stepped out at the end. 
That was very destructive, but it looks cool and the action is great, no doubt.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Nutts crazy vid


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Rain said:


> yup. and the one that jumped his car 171 feet, he owns or co-owns DC shoes so his $$ is easy to spend replacing cars if he breaks them :chuckle:
> 
> he will be at Tallpines rally i hear, hopefully ill be there to watch him go at it.


I think Ken Block's / Discovery's Stunt Junkies - "World record jump" was pretty poor... 

I think the real heros and the title belongs to...
Markko Märtin ja Michael Park (RIP). SS14 Ouninpohja 2, 1000 lake rally [Neste Rally Finland] 2003.









Speed (measured by radar) 171 km/h [106 mp/h] on the edge of the road jump.
Jumped 57 meters [187 ft].
Car: Ford Focus RS WRC 03

This was during rally, no second chances, SICK! :clap: I was standing there, saw the jump.

VS.

171 ft world record... :blahblah: 









on snow









Well, anyways... what a sick puppy he really is :smokin: Skater boy has some attitude & skills.

I love the "new next generation" rally talents, Ken & Travis Pastrana etc.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice vid :thumbsup:
And nice drvign aswell...although he did clip the back off his car in the proces :nervous:


----------

